# What you guys think of these products for my new Reef setup?



## Aquarium (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi,

I am setting up a new 90 gallon Reef Aquarium. After doing some research, I came up with the following equipment that I will buy. Let me know what you guys think.

90 Gallon Tank pre-drilled (in living room, 1st floor)
60 Gallon Sump with Refugium (in the basement directly below the 90 gallon tank - going to build this myself. Going to convert my 60 gallon tank into a sump)
Mag-Drive 24 pump to pump the water from the sump from the basement to the 90 gallon tank on the 1st floor (will this be enough to provide enough flow at that height?)
Reef Octopus NWB - Debating between NWB 110 or 150 (Which one should I get?)
AquaFX Barracuda RO/DI Unit - 100 GPD - for Reverse Osmosis
2 x Hydor Koralia Evolution Pump - 1500
Aquatic Life T5-HO Saltwater Linkable Light Fixture - 2 x 54 W - 48"
90 Pounds of Fiji live rock.
Live sand

Let me know what you guys think and let me know if I am missing anything.

Regards


----------

